# On-board Graphics problem



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to know, where the problem actually is. I installed a fresh copy of windows7 a week before. After running the Windows Experience Index Ratings its shows *Graphics Performance for Windows AREO is 4.7*. But in the previous copy of windows7, the rating for the above was 4.8. I have even updated Direct-X version to DX-10 and have installed all the latest drivers for Intel's graphics. 

Also i have noticed that the while playing NFS-MW the graphics is not that good, as it used to be before. I mean the i don't get the actual shining color of cars like before.
So, what should i do to, solve this.

I will try to upload images if possible. But still require help.

www.ImagesFly.com/viewer.php?id=98835PC-Scoresw.png


Also, what does this mean:
*www.ImagesFly.com/viewer.php?id=24634My-PC.png

I mean what does System Video Memory 0MB mean?


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

you can't install DX10 on win 7 which has DX11 pre included - you can download and install only the latest DX runtime files from MS website and there's not much Diff between 4.7 and 4.8 

The latest gfx driver might caused the issue you are facing in NFS game - try installing the OLD driver.

BTW, go to start > run ( search ) and type *dxdiag* and hit enter - post a pic of the display tab.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2011)

You mean win7 has DX-11 pre loaded. But when i selcected to update DX-10 it showed that DX-10 is only available for my update. 
Coming to the drivers, the drivers are the old ones only. I just checked them at Asus's website and it states that my version is the latest one. 
Ok, i will post the pics of DXDIAG ASAP.

Ok, here is the pic of the display tab in dxdiag.
*i53.tinypic.com/nodie9.png


----------



## Neuron (Jul 18, 2011)

DirectX version cannot be seen under the display tab.Select the system tab to see it.The lower score is probably due to some background process.

Also increase the graphics details of NFSMW from options.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> You mean win7 has DX-11 pre loaded. But when i selcected to update DX-10 it showed that DX-10 is only available for my update.
> Coming to the drivers, the drivers are the old ones only. I just checked them at Asus's website and it states that my version is the latest one.
> Ok, i will post the pics of DXDIAG ASAP.
> 
> ...



Download Install the Latest IGP driver from Intel website 

Your Driver Version is 15.10.2219

The Latest Version is *15.22.1.2361* ( 32 bit ) and 15.22.1.64.2361 ( 64 bit )

Update those and post the results


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, just confirmed from the system tab that my DX version is 11.
Top,
let me try the steps u have mentioned and post the results.

OK you say me to update the driver. That's fine. 
But how come my graphics was better in the previous installation (of windows) and that to with the old drivers...???


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 20, 2011)

@saswat Have you upgraded to SP1.If yes then that may be the problem


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ yep, that might be a reason but newer driver is always better and same goes for SP1 - it have many bug fixes so it's better to most recent drivers with most recent OS updates


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually i havn't upgraded to SP1, just the automatic update is running. So, will it update win7 to SP1..??? Automatic Update is only 32percent completed. 

Moreover i am connecting to Internet via mobile net, so i dont think upgrading to SP1 will be an easy task.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, just installed the latest drivers as topgear has mentioned, but the problem still persists. The rating is still 4.7 and the graphics has not improved at all. So, how do i get my previous graphics back.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 22, 2011)

my performance score shows 5.6...and drivers (dxdiag.exe) are 8.15.10.2291 having same system like saswat (i5 2400 + hd 2000)..

@saswat, i have same prob like u..cant download large win7 sp1 setup through mobile 2G internet..and if u observe carefully, my drivers' version are lil bit updated than yours so score is more i guess..if we download latest drivers, the problem will fix i think..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

This is not really a problem. Could be many things, background processes, driver regressions. No need to be worried about this.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 22, 2011)

lol..i updated drivers..now score is 5.5..


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This is not really a problem. Could be many things, background processes, driver regressions. No need to be worried about this.



yep, you are right and as I've said earlier there's nothing to be worried about only 0.1 windows experience index rating drop


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not much concerned about the windows index rating drop. The thing which is haunting me the most is the Gaming Performance. I mean i am not getting the graphics like i used to in my previous installation. So, what now..

bhushan05d251,
can you please post a screenshot of your desktop showing your installed apps, windows rating and load, temp. and clock speed.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Have you checked if your in game graphics detail is maxed out or not?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, i have max. screen resolution of 1600x900. And in game i have a max resolution of 1280x960 and 1280x1024. I have tried both, but the graphics is still that bad. In any way i am not able to get that Clearer graphics which i used to get in my installation. I mean i used to get a shining colour of cars previously which i am not able to get now. The cars look dark and non attractive. 
I am really not at all happy with this.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Not just resolution.Under advanced settings you can see many settings like  'world detail','car detail' etc..Are they maxed out?


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

yep, check those advanced settings and make sure your desktop color mode is 32 bit - happened with me a long time ago


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, desktop colour mode is 32-Bit only. I had also maxed out the settings under advanced tab, but still i couldnt get the desired graphics performance, so i switched it to default with resolution at 1280x960. 
So, whats next to do...


----------



## Neuron (Jul 24, 2011)

Post a screenshot of the game.Let's see what's wrong.


----------

